# Anybody else have a toddler who loves spicy foods?



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I mean SERIOUSLY loves spicy food. He won't eat "kid's meals" on the rare occasions we do go out to eat, but will eat our food. He loves curries and hot sauce. Today he spit out eggs with a disgusted look on his face until I brought out the hot sauce bottle and he got excited...couldn't shovel the eggs in fast enough once I had a bit of hot sauce on it. Refuses to eat anything green unless it is spicy.

Weird! Weird! Weird! I always preferred blander food and have only started eating spicier food the last few years.

To make it even stranger, I have seen him spit out foods that kids would normally love...one example being "russian pancakes" (a ethnic Mennonite food for me...basically a crepe with white sugar on it) He has no interest in white bread unless it is garlic bread. This is just TOO weird!

Oh...and he prefers Tahinni (sesame seed butter) sandwiches to Peanut butter sandwiches. I found this out because I read in another thread here that most kids won't eat tahini since it was a stronger flavor...so I decided to try it instead of the peanut butter. lol

edited to add: He would have eaten the entire can of saurkraut if I hadn't caught him and taken it away. he was upset to lose his treasure. Man...if you have ever dealt with 'kraut poos, you know why I hid the cans now.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

WOW! Jennifer I am just imagining what the poos are like in your house! YIKES! LOL!

Kailey likes spicey food but not as much as your bub. She loves enchiladas, and chili, and other spicey things, and I am so happy, since we love them to!

I am still laughing at the saurkraut hiding LOL!


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

DD likes some stuff that I gave in and gave her a taste of and was shocked that she wanted more. She loves dill pickles, vinegar potato chips, curry, kraut and lemonade to name a few.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

My ds is exactly like that. He was probably 10 months old the first time he had a garlic dill pickle and loved it. Last night(he's 2 1/2) we had Hooter's (dh had a craving for spicy food) and ds ate buffalo wings, hot, which is a little too hot for me. He loved it. He will truly eat anything, except French Onion soup.


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Jennifer! :LOL you made me laugh this morning! The idea of hiding saurkraut....hehehe!
Dd likes spicy food too. One time when she was about 7 or 8 months old I set a bowl of chili on the coffeetable and went to get some water. I returned to find her chowing down! Boy was I suprised. She really likes salsa (and we buy/make the hot, not the mild) and anything "mexican" too. She likes baked garlic, but that has a much milder flavor.


----------



## kaje62 (Nov 20, 2001)

last night we ate thai peanut sauce on noodles with carrots and tofu. he told dh he likes my cookin

he eats lemongrass spicy tofu at asian restaurants

and he likes curry

and he dips his quesidillas in salsa

he is a doll


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

My DD loves to eat anything spicy, with lots of flavor. Funny thing is, she would get mad at the nummy-nums when I ate spicy food during her first year.







:


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

My husbands theory is that dd loves spicy food because that's what the nunus taste like lol. Apparently that's why she also likes coffee


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

My son likes spicy, too! And coffee. And if saurkraut poops are anything like pickle poops, I would hide that jar too!

We went to a Mexican restaurant tonight, and he chanted "salsa, salsa!" the whole way there. I think he ate most of the chips in the basket. When we were too slow handing him the chips, he scooped the salsa out and licked it off his fingers.

He also likes dark chocolate (and it doesn't like him







) He still nurses a lot, so I think that his food tastes are influenced by mine.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

dd likes curry and chili....she also likes coffee a lot, but i don't drink coffee so she didn't get *that* from my milk!!









and yeah, poopy dipe with chili flakes is quite a sight!


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

My 14 mo dd loves spicy food too. Ethiopian food, Burmese food, pickles, kimchee, you name it. She has always eaten whatever we eat, especially when we go out for dinner, and people always comment on how their kids would never eat stuff like that.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I wish Sam liked this kind of food! I am eating a Vietnamese Yellow Curry for lunch today and it is awesome. A #3 on the hot level. I'll bet there are some kids here who would have shared lunch with me!


----------



## JustineSam&Nina (Apr 1, 2003)

DS loves spicy foods. Chili, Indian food, Thai food, you name it. We can usually get him to try something simply by saying it's _spicy_!


----------



## roarzilla (Feb 1, 2003)

YES! My DD loves spicy food! But that's pretty much a lot of what we eat anyway and I never really gave her anything special after she started solids.


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Count us in!! Ds is a spicy food addict. I blame his dad.







I can't really eat spicy food, but dh put hot sauce on everything. Now, ds likes his food that way as well. How many 1 year olds like horseradish?!?! Mine sure does.
When ds was a year old, dh was the SAHD. One day ds got into my spice cupboard when dh wasn't watching him that carefully.







: He went right for the hot sauce bottle, got it open, and was drinking it, when dh found him.







He just looked at dh, blinked his eyes a few time, and kept on chugging.... till dh took it away. Not 10 minutes later, dh came back up to see what ds was doing, and AGAIN, he was in the hot sauce. This time, unfortunately, he had got some on his hand and when dh came to take it away, he rubbed his eye with it. This he didn't like so much.







Dh had to flush his poor little eye out with water. He wasn't a happy camper with the sauce in his eye..... but he was especially upset when we moved the hot sauce to above the fridge, where he couldn't reach it.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

My dd loves spicy food, too, esp. Thai food. She loves anything with a strong flavour, actually. I think I was most surprised when she ate all of the red onion slices off of my salad and then wanted more!


----------



## mammastar (Nov 5, 2002)

Dd is 20 months, has also always enjoyed spicy food although not to the exclusion of other stuff. She likes hummous with lots of garlic, and also her dad's garlic and parsley dip. Jamaican samosas and homemade ginger beer are also favourites, and raw red onion makes a good nibble!

She has two half sisters who are grilled cheese and macaroni only kind of kids (although the older one is starting to branch out), who squint at their food suspiciously and say things like 'Is this the ketchup you usually buy? It tastes spicy on my tongue,' even when it's the same bottle of Heinz as the day before -- so we're thrilled and we hope it continues!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I heard once that what a mother eats during her pregnancy can influence her childs tastes. Not sure if it's true but makes you wonder. The whole spiel was in the context of cultural differences in food.


----------



## littletree (Mar 27, 2003)

double post, sorry


----------



## littletree (Mar 27, 2003)

Dd definatly likes a bit of kick toher food but she's not quite as hardcore as your little one







For her it probably stems from my going out for Indian food when she was just 2 days old, nursing her right there, curry and all.
If anyone is from the western NY area you may have heard of Dinosaur BBQ. I was obsessed while pregnant and craved their food right after she was born. She had enough spicy stuff through my milk to give her a love for it now.
We discovered that she was a fan afer dh was eating jalapeno chips. She was begging for one. He kept saying it was to hot but finally gave in. She loved it and wanted the whole bag!


----------

